# Hypno's Lullaby



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 10, 2013)

*shudders*

Completely changed my view of Hypno. _Completely._


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 10, 2013)

i dunno, it would probably be best if there was a general pokemon creepypasta thread.
also this is a related video (it's hilarious, also there is profanity btw) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSYNTHeCfVQ


----------



## Superbird (Mar 10, 2013)

Absolutely said:


> i dunno, it would probably be best if there was a general pokemon creepypasta thread.


That used to exist.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 11, 2013)

eek just listened to that

I mean _whoah_

yes we should make a creepypasta thread. *shudder*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 11, 2013)

> We were a quiet old village in the woods, with a single cord-in-the-wall phone and one ancient Pokémon Center healing machine being the only technology for miles. We used apricorns to catch pokémon, and then only sparingly; most were kept 'wild' and only helped out during the day, returning to their dens in the forests at night. The ground was fertile and, with the help of the jumpluff and poliwhirl, gave an almost unbelievable harvest; every year, a huge crop of fruit, vegetables, and berries sprang out of the ground, far more than enough to feed the pokémon and ourselves. Our pantries were full all year, and no one had, in living memory, ever gone hungry.
> 
> Until they came.
> 
> ...


----------



## mewtini (Mar 11, 2013)

Blastoise that wasn't that bad.

I was all prepared to say

"Blasty I hate you now. D:<" but I didn't have to ^^


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (May 21, 2013)

The way it begun made me think of the Hocus Pocus lullaby sung by Sarah Jessica Parker. 
"Come little Children, I'll take thee away, into a land of enchantment. Come little children, the time's come to play, here in my garden of magic."



Superbird said:


> That used to exist.


It still does exist: http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=10563


----------



## Skoonk (Jul 10, 2013)

I found this creepy at one point, but no longer do.


----------



## Jdrawer (Jul 10, 2013)

The funny thing is how the whole Hypno story is legitimate canon. In FrLg, in the pre-e4 Sevii arc, 



Spoiler: spoiler



you rescue a girl from a Hypno


.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 5, 2018)

OH MAN that story was scary xD hahaha


----------

